# Wanted 955.114 ETA Quartz Movement



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

*Wanted 955.114 ETA Quartz Movement*


View Advert


Anyone have an ETA 955.114 Quartz movement module.

Thank you.













*Advertiser*

PC-Magician



*Date*

12/10/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£40,000.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

